

Jimmy Wales Wants Me Dead (The Neutrality Of This Article Is Disputed) - ilamont
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/21/marked-for-deletion/

======
blasdel
Except that the best political opinion blogging could never possibly be
published on newspaper-replacing websites — to an anything but the narrowest
audience they'd be completely indigestible.

Take my favorite Jacobite Neo-Cameralist: <http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/> — not only is his writing TL;DR by a few orders of
magnitude, his ideas are so legitimately politically-incorrect (not in the 90s
movement-conservative sense (he's anti-democracy!)) that he'd be literally
pilloried as a public figure.

~~~
dmfdmf
Someone should tell Moldbug that the first thing the fascists do when they get
into power is lop off the heads of the intellectuals. He prides himself on his
historical analysis so he should research that. Maybe he is delusional enough
to think that _he_ is the "great man" (Thomas Carlyle) that will run the
world, so he is safe. MM _should_ be pilloried. Read his blog... don't be
taken in by the rhetoric, long winded as it is.

~~~
ableal
[This is really way off topic, I'll keep it short]

His writings have plenty of holes and inconsistencies, but "non-democrat =
fascist" is not one. I'd suggest one writer he doesn't go back far enough to
reach: Polybius, in book 6 of his Histories,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anacyclosis> .

------
balding_n_tired
"Maureen Dowd’s opinion pieces are so powerful because they are packed with
insight and fact, much of which stems from the access she enjoys as an
internationally recognised columnist."

In what parallel universe does this occur?

------
philk
Starting off with paragraphs like this...

 _Some weeks though, it’s even easier than that. Someone will say something so
breathtakingly wrong – so tracheotomy-cravingly moronic – that I don’t need to
explain anything. Simply quoting their words back at them is sufficient to
make the point._

...does not bode well for the rest of the article.

On the plus side I suppose he showed us that there's at least one blogger out
there who's outclassed by the New York Times.

------
Confusion

      The best of the political bloggers are easily the equal of
      the opinion columnists at the New York Times.
    

As the article rightly argues, this is probably false. Good writing is an art
that requires lots of practice. Newspaper columnists have often set out to be
journalists/writers/columnists and have practiced writing. Bloggers, even the
best opinion bloggers, are usually people that have different skills and who
happen to be writing about those skills. Their writing is usually inferior,
although practice makes perfect and the blogging itself may contribute to
their ability to write over time.

